# Wire being packaged as something other than it is?



## Darius1332 (7/5/18)

Interesting video Jai Haze created where he found wire listed as kanthal not being what it should be.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/5/18)

Wtf !! I tested my wires and guess what one of the pirate A1 coils don't pass the magnetic test !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (7/5/18)

Yea, once I get home will also test my stuff and see if anything is weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

I'm not a fan of Jai Haze, too much drama surrounding him. Despite that, I will ask forum members - is there any reason to test wire or is this just blown out of proportion? (which I suspect it is)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I'm not a fan of Jai Haze, too much drama surrounding him. Despite that, I will ask forum members - is there any reason to test wire or is this just blown out of proportion? (which I suspect it is)


He explains why its a big thing in the video. 
No its not being blown out of proportion, its health related and could be serious, depending on the buyers allegies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

Dietz said:


> He explains why its a big thing in the video.
> No its not being blown out of proportion, its health related and could be serious, depending on the buyers allegies.



I understand it could be serious, but I'm not going to take his opinion as the final word. 

Anyone else want to add their thoughts?


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I understand it could be serious, but I'm not going to take his opinion as the final word.
> 
> Anyone else want to add their thoughts?


Its not his opinion, Its related to people with Allergies buying the incorrect (incorrectly labelled) Metal that could be affected

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

Dude, moving on LOL.

Anyone else want to share their thoughts?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Dude, moving on LOL.
> 
> Anyone else want to share their thoughts?


I dont get why your so snarky about this, There a vid that explains it, you dont want watch the vid, I tell you the just of whats in it, you puff up?

If your not interested in the topic discussed then whats the point of your question?

one thing I do agree with... Moving on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

Not sure what's going on with you two, but anyway... my opinion:

Buying something that you think is Kanthal A1 or Nichrome (Ni80) while it's not sure can be dangerous. If it's copper or aluminium or tin or horse hair or whatever, the fumes coming off of it can obviously be dangerous. You don't know what it is so you don't know whether it's "safe".


----------



## craigb (10/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Not sure what's going on with you two, but anyway... my opinion:
> 
> Buying something that you think is Kanthal A1 or Nichrome (Ni80) while it's not sure can be dangerous. If it's copper or aluminium or tin or horse hair or whatever, the fumes coming off of it can obviously be dangerous. You don't know what it is so you don't know whether it's "safe".



I think the fundamental question is not about how dangerous it is (very dangerous) but rather how common or widespread is it? Is Jai making a fuss about 1 mislabeled batch or is there a chance that every 3rd spool could be spoofed?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

Thanks for sharing that, @aktorsyl


craigb said:


> I think the fundamental question is not about how dangerous it is (very dangerous) but rather how common or widespread is it? Is Jai making a fuss about 1 mislabeled batch or is there a chance that every 3rd spool could be spoofed?



Exactly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (10/5/18)

craigb said:


> I think the fundamental question is not about how dangerous it is (very dangerous) but rather how common or widespread is it? Is Jai making a fuss about 1 mislabeled batch or is there a chance that every 3rd spool could be spoofed?


Agreed, but one can argue that you don't know how widespread it is if you don't test it, hence the need for the video.
(devil's advocate) 
I don't like the guy, I think most of his videos are over-the-top (including this one, by the way), but I get his argument.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332 (10/5/18)

Tested what I have at home which is either Geekvape, vandyvape or UK flatwire and they all passed. Very small sample but at least all is as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/5/18)

I could not watch the whole video, (I was married to a woman like that and have had more than my share of 'drama queen') but seems like someone in the relabeling departmend made a mistake rebranding the goods. Doubt this was intentional at all. Unclear instruction given to a whittles employee is my bet.

Regards


----------



## Mr. B (10/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I could not watch the whole video, (I was married to a woman like that and have had more than my share of 'drama queen') but seems like someone in the relabeling departmend made a mistake rebranding the goods. Doubt this was intentional at all. Unclear instruction given to a whittles employee is my bet.
> 
> Regards


I watched the whole video and there are actually a few spools from different batches which failed the test. 

A once-off can be considered an unintentional error but a few times could mean intentional fraud? Nichrome is cheaper than Kanthal after all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I could not watch the whole video, (I was married to a woman like that and have had more than my share of 'drama queen') but seems like someone in the relabeling departmend made a mistake rebranding the goods. Doubt this was intentional at all. Unclear instruction given to a whittles employee is my bet.
> 
> Regards


He purchased the wire at different times and this error was still there. If u watch the full video, he has recorded a phone call with the whole seller of kidney puncher who says they were aware of the error and they had started magnetic tests( I will have to watch the video again to quote the exact words.) But the company was aware that the wire had a flaw but they still continued to sell. 
I tested my spools all passed except one spool of pirate coil. 
All I will say is if I pay for a product it should be the product, if it's is not it's fraud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/5/18)

Raindance said:


> I could not watch the whole video, (I was married to a woman like that and have had more than my share of 'drama queen')


I only like to watch his video because of the KTM he has in the background which reminds my KTM Duke I once had [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mad_hatter (11/5/18)

And this is why regulations are necessary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

